

Facebook Launches Messenger for Web - techaddict009
https://www.messenger.com/

======
radio4fan
Wait; you're supposed to log in with your Facebook login details, not click a
'log in with Facebook' button?

Is this a crude phishing attempt, or just a massive WTF?

~~~
techaddict009
If you click on SSL certificate information it is register in name of
facebook.

------
khare_ashwini
And it's down?

